# working out my macros



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi guys ... basically last year my weight an size never really changed due to other life commitments .. i.e work an family and such .. but now im back on track with it all and really looking to push it for a last minute bulk and then cut for summer time.. im 23 .. 5 foot 8 and currently 82kg at roughly 12% body fat ...

im wanting to get my macros worked out so i can figure out what im putting in to what im gettin out... previously ive just had balanced meals and its worked ok but looking to try bulking knowing my macro breakdown ..

off late my diet has not been the best due to me being lazy its consisted of something like this.

breakfast .. 5 whole eggs , 200ml milk, 1scoop reflex whey ( more fore flavour ), 40g porridge, multi vit.

2nd meal .. oatibix in 200ml milk, 3 scoops reflex whey, 5 fish oils

3rd meal .. 2 scoops reflex whey , cnp pro flapjack , 2 natural ski yoghurts , 5 fish oils

4th meal .. 2 chicken breasts , 60grams rice

pwo 5th meal .. 3 scoops of reflex whey

6th meal .. 5 eggs scrambled on two bits of wholemeal toast.

ive roughly got that at 300ish grams of protein

.. 200 grams of carbs

.. 110 grams of fat

.. . overall 3000 cals

does this look right? what kind of carb/fat/protein ratios should i be looking at?


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

try harriss benedict formula to get an average maintenance, then add 500 cals to that maintenance and go from there. i like the PCF 40/40/20 but its upto you mate.

or try 3,000 cals and work up from there.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

personally i would do

PWO shake of protein and LOTS of carbs. carbs by way of waxy maize starch which can be bought cheap from myprotein

then ditch the carbs in meal 6 and just eat the 5 eggs with lots of broccoli for its vitamins, antioxidants and fibre so u can go for a nice long poop in the morning


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

my nice long poop is already enforced mate im asregular as clock work .. how many grams would you go for pwo? i use to have dextrose but never really rated it..


----------

